# Harbor Freight Air Saw



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Before I get fussed at. I had NOTHING to do with this review…


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

One is an air saw the other is an air file.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

I will agree that HF tool are of poor quality. I bought this air cutter about a month ago and really like it, it's light weight but very powerful, and for only 25 bucks compared to the 200 for a Chicago when it does break and it will I will just return it for another.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

What are you trying to say to me Charlie, no one is pushing anyone to buy anything. If you have the money buy the best tools. I am a poor student and woodworker with a family I buy what I can afford.Those are some nice projects you got there Charlie.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

Pictures worth a thousands words.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

If you spent the time to show it people may want to buy it. I can only guess your stuff isn't really worth it. I think my stuff is worth showing off, and I do sell my stuff.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow 30 years thats a long time, I am sure you must have made something in all that time that you would want to show off. I am not sure if you are calling me a cheap fool so I will let that slide,THIS TIME. I am a woodworker that is what I do , I build things to sell and I teach others how to build things and be safe about it. So anytime you would like to show me some of your wonderful work I will be here. Until then you know nothing about me or my work.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

I am sorry that you spent so much time helping someone that did no say thanks. I am very interested in being a wood teacher, woodworking is a dieing art that I feel I can bring people back to. Yes the market at present does suck,but things will change,they always do. I do not promote any tools or manufactures , they can do that for them selves,and yes most HF tools really suck. Thanks for an enjoyable morning,but I need to get my creative juices flowing.Hope you had a great holiday.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

As to the tools I have bought alot of junk from HF but I have also got a few gems. For 10 years I did wood turnings on a HF, Jet clone lathe. If you look at my projects, the turnings that is, all of them where turned on that lathe. During the 10 years I saved my pennies and now have a PM3520B, but I learned alot from that HF lathe. I have found a few other gems also that's why I like to read reviews of HF tools so we can seperate the junk from the gems.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow, I had no idea I would start something like this. No body was pushing anything. I have many Harbor Freight tools and some are better than others. I also have Craftsman, Delta, Atlas, Ridgid Skill, Porter Cable, to name a few. All have there strong points. I don't make my living with my tools, however over the years I am at least breaking even with what I sell, allows me to purchase additional tools. For me this is a hobby not a business. My reviews were my opinions. And i have another review in the works for a PreformX sliding miter saw. There not top of the line but they work for me. If I can pick up something at Harbor Freight and it works for me I will share it with others, if it is a piece of crap I will share that as well wether it be from Harbor Freight or another manufacture. I also can't see spending 100.00 or 1000.00 on a tool when I can purchase a tool of similuar quality at Harbor Freight, there dust collector is second to none, there band saw is outstanding, there wood latle works like a charm. I believe that Harbor Freight and other suppliers like that have allowed people to afford get into wood working and metal working that other wise would not be able to afford to.

Sorry if I upset the apple cart. Bottom line is enjoy what we do. Be good to each other. Remember Christ was a carpenter and he didn't have "Brand Name Tools" and look what he created.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

I understand what you are saying I would by American Made and I do when I can. This will quickly sink to political discussion and this forum is not the place for that. If Delta or Jet would price the tools which are for the most part manufactured over seas, with in the afordable range, I would most definatly purchase them. I can't justify 500.00 for a Delta band saw when the Harbor Freight Band Saw is almost identical and 1/2 to a 1/3 of the price. And for all I know the came off the same assembly line. You are right in that we should purchase American Made products I agree 100%. If it can be done overseas, then we can most definatly do it here at home. That being said. if a tool I purchase at Harbor Freight works for me and is afordable and breaks but it was something that I found indespensable, then I would most definatly purchase one of higher quality. But if it is something that i use only occasionaly like an Air Saw, then why spend 100.00 for something when I can get one for 20.00. Just makes sence to me.
It would be intersting to know who actually manufactures and where the brand name tools actually are manufactured. I think it would be a real eye opener. Anyone have a list of who and where Delta, Jet, Porter Cable, Ridgid, Craftsman, Grizzley tools are manufactured.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree, however until a company steps up and starts manufacturing quality or even reasonable quality tools made here in the US at a reasonable price. I will continue to purchase what I can afford from who every can provide it. I like to purchase experienced tools (used) and I have several, my metal lathe (atlas) my jointer (delta), my radial arm saw (craftsman). These are all good tools my metal lathe is almost 50 years old. Will my Harbor Freight Milling machine be here 50 years from now? Probably not. But in the mean time I have a Milling Machine that I can do some cool things with for less that 350.00$, if I waited till I could afford a US made one I would not have one. So what do we do? I agree buy US made when we can, write the tool manufactures tell them we want to purchase US made products. Tell our government we want the jobs that come from manufacturing these tools to be here in the US. But are we willing to work for the wages that would allow a company to actually succeed? Look at the Automotive industry, a car costs 30,000.00$ because wages are crazy, if an automaker was paid a reasonable wage cars would be more affordable.

This debate could go on for ever. I will still support my local Harbor Freight there are American employees there and they need to eat to. I will support Delta, Porter Cable, Craftsman, Ryobi, and all the others as well. Lets enjoy this hobby/business what ever you are into, at what ever level you can afford.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't blame the American Worker for wanting a livable wage. In fact I want the American worker to make a good living. I don't make a ton of money. I work two jobs, and work 7 days a week to provide for my family. My wife has her own business providing in-home health care 3 days a week. We are by no means wealthy, but we don't go without. We some how manage to live comfortable and still manage to tithe 10% of our income to our local church. "I know how we manage this, it is by the hand of the lord". We live in a nice house on 5 acres. If we want something we plan for it we save for it. I don't see the problem with incomes in management or CEO's. The problem is people and companies living above there means. I have a HF band saw paid about 200.00$ for it. I could have bought a Delta and spent 400.00 or more, but the HF saw does what I need it to do and left me 200.00 to do other things with. If we as a people and a county live within our means we would all be better off.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the review Raymond. I think I need to look a little close at HF tools. I have always considered their tools to be something to avoid becasue of lower quality, but the more I look at their tools, the more I change my mind.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

Raymond,do you really think management and CEO's are paided fairly?What about the insane bonuses they give them selves while laying employees off.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

Interesting if you look at the Harbor Freight








and the Jet 








you find that they are identical, if you look even deeper into the manuals you find that the parts diagram are identical and the parts list match up number for number.









































Harbor Freight 249.99 and Jet 799.99 at Wood Craft Maybe the bearings are better in the Jet maybe a better motor. Who knows, certainly not 550.00 worth of difference.

My point is I know we should by American Made. But when the item is basically the same, has to be shipped here from over seas from the same factory, why would I pay 3 times as much for the same item. In fact if I purchse the Jet I am adding even more to the economy of an off shore company. Just do your reasearch, purchase what you can afford with what you have to spend.


----------



## jdhog (Jan 19, 2010)

I have many, many, name brand quality tools in my shop. I also have a number of HF tools as well. (Mostly hand tools.) My option on HF tools is that they can range from out-and-out cheap junk to an "ok quality" tool. If I am going to use a tool everyday I always buy quality name brand tools. However, if I anticipate using a tool once in a blue-moon I may very well elect to buy an HF tool.

I have the air saw that you mentioned here in this post. It was on sale and after my 20% off coupon I got it for $9.99. A three pack of blades for this saw was $6.99. Total investment was $16.98 + tax. I have used this saw to trim metal roof flashings so I can get to the corners of my rain cutters. I have also used it to cut some sheet metal without any problems whatsoever. In my limited use of this saw, it has indeed served me well. That said, if I were a professional and used this tool every day I most assuredly would have purchased a name brand quality tool.

I also have an HF demolition hammer that I bought three years ago to remove concrete from my broken fence posts. I must say, so far, it has done an excellent job and is still running strong after 13 or 14 posts.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

No I don't think management and CEO's are paid fairly. I would like to see them paid less. I don't think anyone should get a wage increase while staff are on layoff. I think that should be a Federal Regulation. I believe all wages should be inline with what a person does. No one is worth a million a year. Unfortunatly we are what the market can bear society.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree Jerry, there are some real jems and some ones you really want to avoid. But that can be said about almost everything. I have been happy with my purchases and will continue to support them and all the other suppliers out there.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Charlie, I appologize if it appears excessive. To set the record here. Yes it is a nice house, according to mine and my wifes standards. It was built some 80 years ago. We paid 47,000.00$. It is located in a potato field. Our nearist neighbour is over a mile away and we are over 12 miles from town. Myself, my wife and my children have worked very hard to build the home we have. I can assure you we most certainly live within our means. I also did not say there was anything wrong with having nice things.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

I hear you on that. It has taken alot of time and money. The plumbing is all replaced, new electrial, new flooring, new windows, new doors. I milled all the moldeing for the windows and doors myself. I rebuilt all the kitchen cupbords, installed a new counter top in the kitchen. The only work we farmed out was adding the second floor. Which was already there it just needed to have the roof adjusted. The contractor we had did an awful job on the stair case so I built that myself. There was a great epesode on this old house on building staircases. This was all done over a 3 year period, as time and money allowed. We finished off with a wrap around porch. The project is completed now, would I do it again. YES. We are into it for a total of 96,000.00 including the orgional purchase price. It is now appraised at 260,000.00$ sounds great but good luck getting that, and our property taxes went from 900.00 a year to 3700.00 a year.


----------



## littlevern (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, what do you guys have to say about pro athletics? Do you watch pro sports on TV? Do you think they are overpaid? Do you cheer for anyone but the lowest paid teams?
It seems like I hear a lot of socialist ideas here!
Federal Regulations mean bigger government. 
Do you realize imported good and foreign trade is as old as Christ and even before?
How about none of you can buy gasoline made from imported oil. I would have it made. Then of course let's put more "Federal Regulations" on the drilling of domestic oil. That will slow down the drilling then. 
But of course we can all drive those little hybrid cars. Oh I forgot most of them are foreign made.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

I hate pro sports and would rather spend my time in the shop or the woods hiking around. People like Michael Vick make me sick, after all the things this guy has done he will still end up being some kids hero.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

Made in America. What does that mean any more? Is there anything left that is 100% made in America?

In the end I think it is still best to research what you want to buy and then buy what you want to and stay within your means. If more of that had been done 8 - 10 years ago, the housing market wouldn't be in the shape that it is in today.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

I do not watch pro sports or even none pro sports. I would much rather be in the shop, or spend time with the family. The money that athlets are paid is outragous. The amount of money that is spent on no pro sports in the schools is outgraous as well. When shops programs or accademic programs are cut in the schools so the sports program can be funded is just wrong. There needs to be a balance. If schools districts want a highschool football team then they need to go to the Pro Football teams for funding, not my pocket book. If my son wanted to play football then I would fund it. But he didn't but I still had to fund it. He took automechanics which had huge cuts to that program and I was not even given the opportunity to help fund that. I appologize in advance if I have offended anyone regarding school sports. 
Federal Regulations are necessary to some extent. I agree big government is not a good thing. But it is also not a good thing to have and industry set prices for a product (gas) that is a necessity. I believe we should be drilling every where and anywhere we can. We can do it safely. The BP incident i believe was becasue of a lack of safety regulations. Hybird cars are a great idea. again and industry stopped development of a US made electric car years ago. Remember the EV1 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Who_Killed_the_Electric_Car%3F. We need regulations to protect the consumer. Not so much that we become like Canada (having lived there and now have dual citizenship) but enough regulations that huge corporations can't take advantage of the consumers. Price gouging is everywhere, Walmart raises the price of pop at a wim, bread, milk, it is like I said we are what the market will bear economy.
Made in America, still stands for quality, unfortunalty it also stands for expensive. We need to get back to what brianinpa says live within our means. 
We need to expand our oil exploration, we need to increase the number of nuclear power plants. Solar and wind and coal power need to be expanded. America is a great nation with the know how to do what ever we want.
Ok off my soap box now.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for the great review, Raymond.

The bottom line is this discussion is to buy as much quality as you can wisely and sensibly afford. There is no use in buying a Powermatic table saw if you are going to use to to cut a 2×4 every now and then.

I just bought a HF angle grinder because I wanted to be able to cut a piece of threaded rod once in a while. I could have purchased a DeWalt, thinking I was saving an American job, but the DeWalts aren't made in America anymore, they're made in Mexico.

By the way, the HF grinder does exactly what I need it to do - $15. If I was using it professionally everyday, I would have definitely bought more quality, but I used mine once in a while.

I recently purchased a Ridgid planer. I thought it was made in America, but after I got it home and opened the box, I found that Ridgid planers aren't made in America anymore - they're made in CHINA.

There is no sense wearing yourself out trying to buy "American" any longer. Whenever I can, I do, but I don't feel guilty anymore about buying something from ANYWHERE. We don't make very many things in American anymore. We outsource for cheaper labor. Hopefully, for my children and grandchildren, that will change.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree 100% And AMEN to that.


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

Charlie you seem a little bitter, I too have been out of work for over two years due to the closing of automobile dealerships. I worked at Chrysler dealers for 36 years, one of the BIG THREE, American made cars. NOT!!! A lot of parts and assemblies are either made in Mexico, Canada, Japan, etc but we keep telling ourselves there American made. I go along with Tom Fran you can drive yourself nuts trying to just buy American. I was proud to work for an American company and then they sold out to the Germans (Mercedes/Benz) who just about destroyed the co. and then bailed. I also have a nice home on 3 acres, worked hard in order to afford it, but then the bottom dropped out. It is a struggle to keep afloat.I agree with you Charlie we should try to buy American, but you also have to feed and house a family so if that means buying an off brand tool at half the price to get by then so be it. As far as your attitude towards making money for your knowledge and advice on this site, I don't believe that this is what this site is about. It's about sharing our knowledge and projects in order to further this hobby?profession in as I believe a friendly manner. Now is everyone of the same opinion, probably not but that's OK. Your ideas on DC are very good and have changed my mind on what I need to do, now to find the money. I'm sorry if you feel that your not appreciated here but as for me I'm glad your here.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

Clay and Nancy, I agree completely. And I to am glad Charlie is here. We are a good group of individuals. Nice to meet you by the way Clay, or Nancy.


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey Raymond, it's Clay. Have to give my wife some acknowledgment, she's the one that let's me make sawdust, lol. Nice to have wives like ours, supportive of our interests. Next to God, she's the best


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

Amen to that..


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey Ray, HF has these on sale for $12.99 with a coupon. I just might have to get one ;^D

I already have a Sawzall. Would this be better than that, in your opinion? Are there any advantages or am I just duplicating something?

I appreciate your opinion. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

In my opinion no the sawzall is still your better choice. I to have a sawzall. The advantage to this little tools is just that it is small and used with one hand it is very easy to work with. Blades are expensive, they are not a standard blade. I use mine often, but just for small stuff. For 12.99 I'd get one. It might be a duplication of a tool to a point, but the fact that you can use it with just one hand. Like a die grinder, I think makes it a very useful tool.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks, Ray! I'll get one.


----------



## reberly (Jan 14, 2011)

I asked some of the woodworkers in my local club and heard that they are both made in the same ISO 2000 factory on different assembly lines and different colors of paint. Is there any confirmation of that out there?
Rich


----------

